# White pickup #2



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Well lasst night, i was sitting in my bow hunting stand and around 5;00, i had several deer around me and a decent buck i passed on when all of a sudden theres a loud gun shot right in front of me- the deer scram and i am still shaken. When i relize what is going on i look up to see a white chevy truck-03 or so model straight east of me. The shot was definately a hit(could here a thud for sure). Well the truck speeds off so i wasnt sure if they quickly picked up the deer or left it for later. Att dark, i see headlights coming down the road but couldnt move around and check it out because i had a pile of deer below me so i dont no if they picked it up then. This land i am on is posted(no access for rifle hunting) and these guys probably came and shot the buck i have been after since i got back home in October. Just one question i have, Can you really be proud of jumping out of a vehicle and shooting a deer then sneaking away with it, whether it was on posted land or not? Just not real sporty to me. :eyeroll: Heres to you :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The curse of the white pickup strikes again. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Sure makes me glad I don't have a White Pickup and that I am not in North Dakota. This must really be frustrating guys. Not sure what to tell you except good luck.

Larry


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I had the attack of the white, red, red, green, and blue pickup. While i was sitting in my treestand tonight bowhunting. All of a sudden I heard deer running like there heals were on fire. Kind of an odd occurence since i am the only one that hunts the area. And i start to see orange walking through the trees. One guy gets about 20 yards away from me before he spots me sitting in my tree. I think i scared him alittle. I climbed down and talked to him. They convinced me that they had permission, and had hunted there previous this week. I finidhed off the walk with them. and went home. I called the land owner and he had no idea there was anyone else hunting the land. 11 guys walked it.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope you got there names and or license #. Why does deer hunting bring out the worst in people?


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

When I was bowhunting this fall I had a beat up old white car that went by about 10 times while I sat out in my blind, he'd slow down and look my way everytime. It put chills up my spine, part of the reason I bowhunt is for solitude and to get some good hunting in before rifle season, but idiots like that screw that all up. I don't understand why deer hunting brings out the worst in people either...when people cheat, they taking the challenge of the hunt right out of it. I don't think I could ever cheat like that without feeling kinda guilty. Hunting is supposed to be about entertainment and spending time with friends and family, but these days it seems like one big contest.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, I am thinking that the guys have hunted this land before because they told me that the owner has let them hunt this pasture before. But once i started hunting it he has kind of given me the reigns. Becasue he has cattle in there. he took them out on friday, but i keep an eye on them for him. And watch for sick ones, etc. I let him know if anything is going on on the land. So i have a feeling that they hunted it in the past, but didn't talk to him this year and just expected they could hunt it. they were nice to me and apoligetic that they screwed it up for me. I just wish they woulden't have walked it. i could have told them where to stand and they could have all shot deer without walking through the middle of it, because it is so thick that they didn't even get a shot. There still would be deer in there that way. 
I guess i just like that kind of challange. As you would notice my weapon of choice is a bow and it is rifle season. 
It wasn't the worst run in it was just frustrating.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, I am a land owner, and I do post my land. I post it because if I am out hunting, or some of my friends, I want to know where everyone is for safty reasons. I have been sitting in a ground blind and had people walk right through my land and fire shots at deer that were right in frount of me. This leaves bad stains in my shorts if you know what I mean. One year I even came walking into my tree stand only to find someone in it. They told me to get the $%%^& out of there because the land owner does not allow hunters other than him on the land. I was again called a %^&#&%$ when I asked him to get out of my tree stand and leave. I hunt with some really great people. They care about the animals, are good hunters, safe, and we all are on the same page when it comes to what kind of animals we think should be harvested. I know there are a lot of hunters like this out there, but it seems they all blend into the woods, and what we mostly see are the ones that won't take 10 steps off the road and away from their truck. They shoot at deer and never check to see if they even hit the poor beast. I find several a year that have been shot only to become fox food. Sorry to rant, but these slobs are why land owners won't let people they don't know hunt, and the hunters that can afford to purchase hunting land do so because they don't wnat to be in the woods with these "hunters" it really is hurting our sport. We need some laws with teeth so these people will not paint a bad picture of hunters.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Whalen, i have always wanted to run into someone in my stand-just to see what they say. I couldnt imagine how i would react if they told me to get the %$^$ out, especially if i was the land owner!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It was not my "white" pickup, not deer hunting this year. Just sitting at home waiting for the deer season to end so I can shoot a few more pheasants.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

went out hunting opening weekend. grandma has a quarter of crp that she posts and lets us hunt. when we're not going to be around she lets anyone that asks to hunt go out there. Was walking a tree belt on the land last saturday when an injured buck got up. Thought we should put it out of its misery so we shot it. That night a guy my dad is friends with said he saw someone shooting on our land. Next day a guy pulls up in the yard and asks us if we saw an injured deer out on our land. We tell him we shot it. He says good I didn't want to walk out on your land and scare any deer up. Like shooting a deer and just leaving it is much better. Didn't even bother to ask permission. He ended up shooting a buck on someone else's posted land that day.


----------

